# Just Diagnosed Type 2 - 46 yr Old Male - let me spill my thoughts!



## Pet70 (Jan 15, 2017)

I can't believe I'm writing on this forum. I have a million questions. Can I list any of them here? no, my mind is too confused! Just let me release, it might help others, as well as me...

So, I'm 46, not overweight, I exercise, (even if it is not as regular as before), I eat well (mostly), drink far less than I used to, and yet here I am with diabetes! How?, I ask myself! I am actually in a hospital in China right now because I'm travelling. I got here about 10 days ago and went to a docs to get some antibiotics because of a chest infection getting worse. Doc tells me I actually have pneumonia!!! (I can't believe this either because I actually felt - and still feel - fine other than a wheezy chest and cough) and admits me as an inpatient. Insurance is covering it. All fine there. They do all of their tests and ask me if I know I am diabetic, "WHAT????", I say. "Nonsense!"

Here I am trying to deal with the fact that I have these two major things going on in my body and I'm so far from home! The docs have put me on Metaformin and Acarbose(?) 3 times a day and are telling me to check my BG levels 5 times a day. I am actually supposed to be moving on to Laos in a week, which the docs say I can do but I have to go slow due to the pneumonia recovery, which is clearing up really well in just 7 days. 

I've had these 7 days in this hospital to sit and fester in my thoughts. I feel guilty about not having yearly check-ups for the last 4 years; lost like I'm totally alone with this (in a foreign country); completely overwhelmed by the massive amount of information I now have to try and take in; scared to death about having my feet and hands chopped off, not to mention the blindness! Eff me!...

I'm trying to think back to see if I can find any symptoms and the only ones I can think of are getting up to wee in the night and most definitely ED problems (men don't like to talk about this, but I think it's important here), but that's it; no weight loss, thirsts, or anything else on the list. 

It's very reassuring to see others on here, especially those who have just been diagnosed also. I can see in the future that it is all a matter of 'taking control' of my own health and using knowledge as a medicine in its own right to make to right choices. But for now, I am as lost and uncertain as all of you other 'newbies'.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Pet70...not sure where to start...a lot to deal with in addition to being so far from home...firstly important not to panic...as for the diabetes many of us here myself included had no obvious symptoms and were shocked at the diagnosis...so wouldn't feel guilty about that...and don't subscribe to the 'myth' that all diabetics will have complications that lead to losing limbs...blindness and are headed off to the knackers yard...I am a relative newbie...diagnosed 6 months ago...like you stunned initially...now managing my diabetes with Metformin...diet and exercise...it is manageable...once you take control...I had little information when first trying understand how/why diabetic...not much help from GP ( in fact sod all)...came on the forum...all started from there...read a fabulous book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...explains so much...and takes you through her first year as a diabetic month by month...however not sure how since you are travelling how you would access that...if you can I would advise you to test...test...test...will show you what effect different foods have on your blood glucose...will give you an average of your BG weekly...fortnightly...monthly...what was the result of your HbA1c test ( if you had one)...and how much Metformin are you on...good to hear the pneumonia is retreating...and you can continue your journey...and as you say it is all a matter of taking control of your own health...keep us updated...and take care of yourself.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Bubbsie. The book sounds definitely worth a read. I'll get hold of it somehow! No idea what a HbA1c test is, or how much Metformin I'm on; two questions to ask the doc on her rounds later I guess. I have no problem testing, as I'm the kind of person that looks right at things that bother me, rather than looking away. I won't have a problem with diet either because I love healthy food. Maybe you can answer this for me though: looking through the net people are talking about measurements in the 100s and I'm looking at BG levels in the 10s. Are there different measurement systems for the same thing when it comes to diabetes? I know that my BG was 15+ when they diagnosed me and 6 days later it is between 5.8-9.6 throughout the day.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 15, 2017)

BG levels are clearly listed on many sites......BG levels used to be given in percentages...so 15+ ( providing that is a percentage) would indicate above the normal blood glucose levels=diabetic...now they use the IFFC method across Europe which gives your levels in mmols...anyone above 48 mmols would be in the diabetic range...below 48 normal...so 48 mmols usually converts to a 6.5%...on those numbers reducing your BG already...you will find that your numbers change throughout the day...usually after eating/activity...that is why so important to test ...you can monitor how the food...activity...even stress (yes that too!!) affects your BG...there are different measurements for different continents...in Europe they use the IFFC system...sometimes still percentages...in America they have a different system...can be confusing...but you can usually find a conversion chart...the HbA1c is the haemoglobin test which will give you your average BG levels for the previous two/three months...so a good indication of how you are managing your diabetes...with diet have to be careful...carbohydrates are the main problem...even foods we think are healthy are not good for us...the obvious enemies are Bread...Rice...Potatoes...Pasta...and veggies grown above ground...certain fruits (too much sugar...grapes are a prime example) you need to judge for yourself which you can tolerate...its not always that obvious...some diabetics can eat porridge without problems...some cannot...I eat bananas...others find they raise their BG levels...this is where the testing comes in...I test regularly...in the morning...then two hours after breakfast...before lunch...then two hours after and so on throughout the day....probably confused the hell out of you now...once you arm yourself with the right information...you'll find it is manageable...and oddly enough since my diagnosis I've never felt better...keep us updated...good luck


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 15, 2017)

Forgot to say Pet70...I have no doubt other members will chip in soon with good advice and their own experiences soon (give them a chance it is early Sunday morning here)..and you can ask whatever questions you want/need to without judgement or disapproval here...if I confused you...again no doubt others will correct that...it is a journey (blimey your second since you started your trip...greedy or what ) and we each approach it differently...given your approach I am sure you will feel confident that it is in your control once you have had a chance to comes to terms with your diagnosis...chin up!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Pet70 welcome.  It sounds as though they are looking after you real good. Yes different countries use different measuring systems. I'm not sure which system the Chinese use, others here may know.
I had absolutely no symptoms when I was first dx (diagnosed)
We don't all get complications, it's usually poor control that causes them. So finding out how food affects your BG ( blood glucose) is the only way and I am so glad to hear the hospital recommends testing,

I'm wondering if we are going to supprise you or. not  about what is a healthy diet for T2 diabetics. What do you eat, and have the hospital suggested any changes? 
We have some good reading matter here on the pinned section of the , newbies say hello here, forum
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/
Scroll down to the T2 section.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi, Pet70, and welcome to the forum.  The others have given you good advice. So called 'healthy eating' is different for us diabetics, though most GP's don't believe it is.  Carbs turn to sugar in our bodies & raise blood sugar.  Most low fat diets that the medical profession recommended are high in carbs.  I am a strong believer that this is what is causing the current diabetes epidemic, though genetics have something to do with it too.  I follow a low carb high fat diet.  This means healthy natural fats & includes butter, cream & nothing labelled 'low fat'.  I have managed to lose 4 stone, lower my cholesterol (though still a work in progress) and get my blood sugar down to non diabetic levels.  No meds, just diet & exercise.


----------



## Robin (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Pet 70. Sorry you've found yourself in this situation. Others have given good advice, just a few more points occur to me.
Your pneumonia probably got worse because of high blood sugars, hopefully now these are more controlled, you'll get better quicker.
I had to look up Acarbose, it's not something I'd come across. Two things strike me. It acts by inhibiting enzymes that turn carbohydrate into glucose, (and you just excrete them, I assume, as one of the side effects is diarrhoea). This could have implications if you're not overweight, of causing too much weight loss, so keep an eye on that.
Also, as you're not overweight, keep an eye in the fact that some people diagnosed with Type 2 actually turn out to be Type 1. It tends to come on more slowly the older you are, ( and you can develop it at any age, despite people, including doctors, thinking it only occurs in children. I was 51) so if the Type 2 drugs appear not to be working, or work at first and then stop, go back to a doctor and ask if you should be treated as a Type 1.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome from a fellow T2.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to forum pete


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2017)

... and as soon as you get back to the UK - get yourself off to the GPs.  First thing you'll need is a prescription exemption certificate since if we're diabetic on medication - we don't have to pay.

Which is good - especially if you actually want help in the ED area - and there IS definitely help available, if it hasn't started to resolve itself by lowing your blood glucose and keeping it there.  I don't actually know whether it does that - cos my own experience with it (or rather my husband's) didn't arise (LOL - unintended pun!) from diabetes.  he appropriate nerves were destroyed during prostate cancer surgery) But you'll need to find out - no problem for any GP- male or female! - making the help available, either - so don't be backward in coming forward about it!

I don't think you (or anyone) wants to be on Acarbose for ever so long - it's not something used usually here AFAIK.

Is your return months, weeks or days away?  Cos you should be looking at reducing the amount of carbohydrate* you consume PDQ - and I haven't  clue how likely or possible that's going to be where you currently are, or are going.

*ie stodge - eg rice, spuds, bread, pasta and anything (food or drink) with sugar.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi pet70 and welcome.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 15, 2017)

trophywench said:


> ... and as soon as you get back to the UK - get yourself off to the GPs.  First thing you'll need is a prescription exemption certificate since if we're diabetic on medication - we don't have to pay.


 Unless you live in Wales where prescriptions are free


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 15, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Unless you live in Wales where prescriptions are free


Blimey Grogg...never knew they were free in Wales too!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Pet70. First, your pneumonia will be making your blood sugar higher too - as well as the diabetes making it easier to get and harder to get rid of. So you might find it's lower once you're over it. 

Second: here's a chart to show you the conversion: http://www.diabetes.co.uk/forum/attachments/50shades-png.17564/

In the UK, there are actually 2 scales used - for the daily testing you'd be looking at mmol/L and that should be around the range of 4 - 8 and for diabetics it'll go significantly higher, up to 17.4 is very high, but conceivable, if you'd recently eaten and were sick with the pneumonia. 

8.4 between meals is about what you'd expect for diabetic. 

You can expect these figures to come down with either meds and diet, or even just diet, as Mark Parrot said earlier, you'll have to rethink what constitutes a 'healthy diet' for you. Testing will help you discover which foods don't make your BG go too high and in what amounts and what always do:
For brunch today I ate sausage, scrambled egg, beans, corn fritters and some low-carb bread toast and jam. The corn fritters, beans, toast and jam all had small amounts of carbs, but I calculated it was around 50g of carb in total. I've found my limit is around 25g, but that was OK because I went to the gym straight after and burnt off 500kcal - when I do that I've found I don't get a spike in my BG.

Tonight I'm having steak with blue cheese sauce (blue cheese and cream), with cauliflower cheese and kale, with cherry gelati for afters (frozen cherries blitzed up with some double cream). That won't spike me, the cherries contain some carbs, but in total it'll be about 25g, and I'm lucky I find that fructose doesn't have as much as an effect on my BG as some people, but you'll only know that with testing.

Since I've been on this kind of regime - testing, lowering carbs and regular exercise, I've got my HbA1c (a test you'll do every 3 months or so) down from a quite high level of 66 down to 38, which is not only below the target level the NHS has set for diabetics (48), but below the level that is pre-diabetic (42-48) and is in the 'normal' range - i.e. in effect not having diabetes. 

I DO also take meds - I've cut down my Metformin from 2000mg per day to 750mg. My cholesterol levels are good and I've given up statins too. 

Don't feel pessimistic - if you're the kind of person that can take responsibility for your life then the chances are good that you'll drastically improve and at the end of the day if you keep your BG levels in the normal range you don't have to worry about the amputations, kidney damage, blindness and the rest.

And as for the ED, I did suffer from that too, but not any more. I'm feeling like a 17 year old again. Generally, I'm fitter, friskier and happier than I've been for a long time and it all starts with taking ownership of your problem - in the grand scheme of things, it could be worse.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Grogg...never knew they were free in Wales too!


  It happened a few years ago.  They decided the system of collecting prescription fees, dealing with exemptions, annual certificates was too costly so make it free for everyone to reduce administration costs which were effectively wasted money.  I think it might be revised as some people now go to gp for inexpensive OTC medicines because they are free.  Personally I think everyone should pay unless the item is on an exemption list - easier than issuing exemption certificate.  Everyone else pays £10 per script, not £10 per item. This will discourage people wasting medicines and wasting gp appointments for headaches!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 15, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> It happened a few years ago.  They decided the system of collecting prescription fees, dealing with exemptions, annual certificates was too costly so make it free for everyone to reduce administration costs which were effectively wasted money.  I think it might be revised as some people now go to gp for inexpensive OTC medicines because they are free.  Personally I think everyone should pay unless the item is on an exemption list - easier than issuing exemption certificate.  Everyone else pays £10 per script, not £10 per item. This will discourage people wasting medicines and wasting gp appointments for headaches!


Since diagnosis(other health issues apart from diabetes) paid for all my prescriptions...no one mentioned I should be exempt...prescriptions at hospital cost me a small fortune...buy pre-payment script now...cannot take any anti-inflammatories since use Warfarin...would have to be paracetamol if needed...a friend said should ask GP to prescribe it...would be covered by pre-payment card...horrified...you can buy it for about 50p a packet now...how much would it cost on prescription?.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome, being diagnosed can be scary, but must be so much worse being away from home.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> ...would have to be paracetamol if needed...a friend said should ask GP to prescribe it...would be covered by pre-payment card...horrified...you can buy it for about 50p a packet now...how much would it cost on prescription?.


 While the charge to the NHS would be pence for the actual medication it's the cost of processing the script.  So the pharmacy would get a fee for the prescription after they submit the prescription for reimbursement.  Then the prescription would be checked and depending on which box you ticked, exempt, prepaid or paid they will check that the right box has been ticked.  Then payment issued to pharmacy!  All this "admin" bloats the cost of medicine that may only cost pence.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2017)

So if you're skint, you can't collect your prescription for whatever you need, as you can't afford it?  Any number of people have to choose between gas/elec and eating, as it is Grogg.  Well it would free up some slots for the folk with money at the surgery, perhaps that's the intention?

I don't think you appreciate how difficult the Benefits (LOL) system makes it for folk.  Take our younger daughter with 3 kids all at school and getting appropriate amounts in their respect.  So she sent off he forms to add No 4 when she was born.  Simple, eh?

No - not whatsoever.

First they stopped all the 'child' allowances for all the other kids.  Then it takes them a month or so to sort it out and start paying the 4. Then it takes them another few months to pay her what they owed her for the 3.  They don't pay anything from actual birth until the day they actually sort it out.

Another expense falling on the Bank of Mum and Dad, as per usual.  If she had to pay for scrips it would cost us an absolute fortune always - as she's on shedloads of things herself, though I expect you'd allow the kids to have free ones, or not?

And I wonder, how many of the 15 things on my repeat scrip do you think I - or anyone else - should pay for every 28 days?

I honestly don't think you've thought this through!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2017)

Not all drugs cost pence by any means though, either.  5 x 3ml cartridges of insulin, for instance all cost the NHS about the same - between £25 and £30.  I never used all that much personally, 10u in airhost per day plus 30u I actually used.  So a cartridge would last approx. one week - unless I needed more for any reason like lady hormones or concurrent illness.  Plus needles, plus test strips, plus plus plus.

Let's imagine a T2 is ONLY on Metformin.  They really do cost pence - so why the hell should they have to pay a Tenner?  Unless YOU propose subsidising ME.  LOL


----------



## grovesy (Jan 15, 2017)

I asked the Doctor about cost for inhalers I used to be on combined one called Symbicort that I could use as a preventer and if I had an attack, when the dail said I had about 25-30 doses left it would go in my bag to carry around. The Local authority then decided people should be put on a cheaper one called Flutiform, but that could not be used with an attack so it meant I then needed to be prescribed Ventolin, so I am now prescribed an inhaler that is likely to expire before I use. Even factoring I was having to be prescribed 2 inhalers and having to maybe grow one away before using it all it was still cheaper to prescribe the 2 than the one.


----------



## James 048 (Jan 15, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> I can't believe I'm writing on this forum. I have a million questions. Can I list any of them here? no, my mind is too confused! Just let me release, it might help others, as well as me...
> 
> So, I'm 46, not overweight, I exercise, (even if it is not as regular as before), I eat well (mostly), drink far less than I used to, and yet here I am with diabetes! How?, I ask myself! I am actually in a hospital in China right now because I'm travelling. I got here about 10 days ago and went to a docs to get some antibiotics because of a chest infection getting worse. Doc tells me I actually have pneumonia!!! (I can't believe this either because I actually felt - and still feel - fine other than a wheezy chest and cough) and admits me as an inpatient. Insurance is covering it. All fine there. They do all of their tests and ask me if I know I am diabetic, "WHAT????", I say. "Nonsense!"
> 
> ...


Hi Pet70 
Warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 15, 2017)

trophywench said:


> So if you're skint, you can't collect your prescription for whatever you need, as you can't afford it?  Any number of people have to choose between gas/elec and eating, as it is Grogg.  Well it would free up some slots for the folk with money at the surgery, perhaps that's the intention?
> 
> I don't think you appreciate how difficult the Benefits (LOL) system makes it for folk.  Take our younger daughter with 3 kids all at school and getting appropriate amounts in their respect.  So she sent off he forms to add No 4 when she was born.  Simple, eh?
> 
> ...





trophywench said:


> Not all drugs cost pence by any means though, either.  5 x 3ml cartridges of insulin, for instance all cost the NHS about the same - between £25 and £30.  I never used all that much personally, 10u in airhost per day plus 30u I actually used.  So a cartridge would last approx. one week - unless I needed more for any reason like lady hormones or concurrent illness.  Plus needles, plus test strips, plus plus plus.
> 
> Let's imagine a T2 is ONLY on Metformin.  They really do cost pence - so why the hell should they have to pay a Tenner?  Unless YOU propose subsidising ME.  LOL


  As I said in my post "Personally I think everyone should pay* unless the item is on an exemption list* - easier than issuing exemption certificate. Everyone else pays *£10 per script, not £10 per item*."  so if you have 10 items on a script you pay one set fee not like now 10 x £8 (though most would pay out for an annual certificate if they regularly needed this amount of medication and did not qualify for free/exemption).  If, as now, you have a chronic condition then those medications should be on the exemption list so you wouldn't need to pay.  Therefore you wouldn't be paying for Metformin, test strips etc. as they are used by diabetics which are currently exempt.   I thought it was the same throughout the UK that children had free prescriptions until they reach 19, or was that only in Wales too.  I made no mention of changing that though I didn't specifically say my "everyone" referred to only adults who have an independent income be it from benefits or employment.  I'm surprised that students are not included in "free" category as most rely on loans.  When my DD was studying in England and  ill and prescribed a couple of items she had to find almost £20 out of her budget.  Quite a lot to a poor student and I don't understand why age 19 they lose the right to free prescriptions and dental treatment (I assume in England they lose free dental treatment too at 19).

I know the benefits system isn't anywhere near perfect and even the working poor who do not meet the criteria for tax credits or other benefits also struggle to pay the bills and getting ill doesn't help.  I met many women when I was treated for BC who not only had to deal with their diagnosis but also with the fact they could no longer work, may lose their job etc.  and on top of this then had to wait to see what if any benefits they could claim to pay their bills.  Even after treatment ends it's not always so easy to return to work due to ongoing health issues or employers not wanting to employ you because of  your sickness record and the benefits agency say you are fit to work so no money for you!  But then that's a whole new discussion!

Regarding chronic conditions if they reduce admin on current system they could invest that to include other chronic conditions that are not exempt like asthma inhalers. 

Regarding the cost of drugs.  I was talking about paracetamol specifically costing pence as that is what Bubbsie had said her friend had told her to add to her prescription.  I, along with the general population no doubt,  fully understand that other medication can be more costly but as I was talking about Wales and the situation that the Welsh Govt. and GP have found themselves in is patients wanting these low cost OTC medicines on prescription because it's "free".


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2017)

Come to Scotland, all prescriptions are free.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 15, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I asked the Doctor about cost for inhalers I used to be on combined one called Symbicort that I could use as a preventer and if I had an attack, when the dail said I had about 25-30 doses left it would go in my bag to carry around. The Local authority then decided people should be put on a cheaper one called Flutiform, but that could not be used with an attack so it meant I then needed to be prescribed Ventolin, so I am now prescribed an inhaler that is likely to expire before I use. Even factoring I was having to be prescribed 2 inhalers and having to maybe grow one away before using it all it was still cheaper to prescribe the 2 than the one.


My OH is on two inhalers for asthmas, both preventative (but one brown, one green clenil & salmeterol I think ) according to surgery when he was prescribed them over 10 years ago. A few years ago Pharmacist filling the prescription said he could have one which combined them plus he wouldn't need to use spacer (had to use spacer as one could cause oral thrush) to take one of them.  He asked at his next asthma clinic and was told no it wasn't suitable for him.  Then late last year he was called in by GP for medication review and he told him he was removing one of his inhalers (I think the green)  from his prescription as it was not necessary!   He has never been prescribed the blue reliever as his asthma is well controlled and if he is wheezy an extra puff from inhalers normally calms it down.  He will ask at next asthma clinic about why he's had an unnecessary medicine for over 10 years though I told him to speak to pharmacist as they are usually better informed about drugs and their uses!


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Come to Scotland, all prescriptions are free.


 as is further Education for Scots (and non UK EU students)  studying in Scotland.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 15, 2017)

I see a specialist Asthma Nurse at my Surgery and have done for the last must be at least  20 years.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, thanks for the intros people. There are many things to think about obviously, and as the dust settles I can start to make sense of it all. For now I have to concentrate on testing and diet. I hate the idea of medication, so I will aim to take none, or very little, if my personal situation allows it. I am coming out of hospital today, which is a good thing, but also a tad worrying - I'm slightly obsessed by the idea of having a 'low' in the middle of the night when nobody is near me. I suppose I will get over that irrational fear as well! Thanks again. I will no doubt hound you with questions over the coming months.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 16, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> As I said in my post "Personally I think everyone should pay* unless the item is on an exemption list* - easier than issuing exemption certificate. Everyone else pays *£10 per script, not £10 per item*."  so if you have 10 items on a script you pay one set fee not like now 10 x £8 (though most would pay out for an annual certificate if they regularly needed this amount of medication and did not qualify for free/exemption).  If, as now, you have a chronic condition then those medications should be on the exemption list so you wouldn't need to pay.  Therefore you wouldn't be paying for Metformin, test strips etc. as they are used by diabetics which are currently exempt.   I thought it was the same throughout the UK that children had free prescriptions until they reach 19, or was that only in Wales too.  I made no mention of changing that though I didn't specifically say my "everyone" referred to only adults who have an independent income be it from benefits or employment.  I'm surprised that students are not included in "free" category as most rely on loans.  When my DD was studying in England and  ill and prescribed a couple of items she had to find almost £20 out of her budget.  Quite a lot to a poor student and I don't understand why age 19 they lose the right to free prescriptions and dental treatment (I assume in England they lose free dental treatment too at 19).
> 
> I know the benefits system isn't anywhere near perfect and even the working poor who do not meet the criteria for tax credits or other benefits also struggle to pay the bills and getting ill doesn't help.  I met many women when I was treated for BC who not only had to deal with their diagnosis but also with the fact they could no longer work, may lose their job etc.  and on top of this then had to wait to see what if any benefits they could claim to pay their bills.  Even after treatment ends it's not always so easy to return to work due to ongoing health issues or employers not wanting to employ you because of  your sickness record and the benefits agency say you are fit to work so no money for you!  But then that's a whole new discussion!
> 
> ...


Absloutely Grogg my comments related solely to paracetamol...dirt cheap...I think I may even have over estimated the cost at 50p per packet.!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> Well, thanks for the intros people. There are many things to think about obviously, and as the dust settles I can start to make sense of it all. For now I have to concentrate on testing and diet. I hate the idea of medication, so I will aim to take none, or very little, if my personal situation allows it. I am coming out of hospital today, which is a good thing, but also a tad worrying - I'm slightly obsessed by the idea of having a 'low' in the middle of the night when nobody is near me. I suppose I will get over that irrational fear as well! Thanks again. I will no doubt hound you with questions over the coming months.


You hound away ok  Remember we've all been there before you.  Worrying about lows is perfectly normal. Metformin normally doesn't cause low BG (hypo's) I've not heard of Acarbose, I'll look it up later my tum wants it brekky, others here may know about it though.


----------



## Robin (Jan 16, 2017)

Ljc said:


> You hound away ok  Remember we've all been there before you.  Worrying about lows is perfectly normal. Metformin normally doesn't cause low BG (hypo's) I've not heard of Acarbose, I'll look it up later my tum wants it brekky, others here may know about it though.


I had to look it up. Whilst it shouldn't cause hypos itself, one major thing it stressed in the patient info leaflet was that in case you are on other glucose lowering meds ( of which Metformin isn't one, so don't worry unduly) you MUST TREAT THE HYPO WITH GLUCOSE NOT SUCROSE. Because the Acarbose inhibits absorption of carbs, including sugar, you need a pure form of glucose to bring your levels back up. So just in case, Imwould make sure you have a bottle of lucozade, or tube of liquid glucose, or jelly babies, fruit pastilles, anything with a high glucose content on you at all times. Like I say, a hypo is unlikely on the meds you are taking, but just in case, for example, it's very hot, you're hung over, or for some other reason your blood sugars drop, make sure you're prepared.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks Robin.


----------



## New-journey (Jan 16, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> Well, thanks for the intros people. There are many things to think about obviously, and as the dust settles I can start to make sense of it all. For now I have to concentrate on testing and diet. I hate the idea of medication, so I will aim to take none, or very little, if my personal situation allows it. I am coming out of hospital today, which is a good thing, but also a tad worrying - I'm slightly obsessed by the idea of having a 'low' in the middle of the night when nobody is near me. I suppose I will get over that irrational fear as well! Thanks again. I will no doubt hound you with questions over the coming months.


That's is good news you are coming out of hospital and I wish you great travels and as good health as possible. I don't think any fear is irrational, there is so much to understand and take in and in time it does get easier. This forum is so supportive and gives fantastic advice.


----------



## Magarnett (Jan 24, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> I can't believe I'm writing on this forum. I have a million questions. Can I list any of them here? no, my mind is too confused! Just let me release, it might help others, as well as me...
> 
> So, I'm 46, not overweight, I exercise, (even if it is not as regular as before), I eat well (mostly), drink far less than I used to, and yet here I am with diabetes! How?, I ask myself! I am actually in a hospital in China right now because I'm travelling. I got here about 10 days ago and went to a docs to get some antibiotics because of a chest infection getting worse. Doc tells me I actually have pneumonia!!! (I can't believe this either because I actually felt - and still feel - fine other than a wheezy chest and cough) and admits me as an inpatient. Insurance is covering it. All fine there. They do all of their tests and ask me if I know I am diabetic, "WHAT????", I say. "Nonsense!"
> 
> ...


I was diagnosed 2 months ago metformin and weight reduction advised no moniter prescribed so still in the dark have just cut out all sugar
told I could eat fruit and 1 mullerlite youghurt that's it .Don't know why I have diabetes never had a sweet tooth but did have the thirst and other symptoms peculiar to women. Feel really sorry for you my son travels for work to China and the pollution there necessitated him obtaining a ventolin spray and he still has a cough. General reaction to my news dismissive am sick of being told oh my wife brother mother sister has it.Read up about possible complications and eventually found another sufferer who said he was scared too when he got the diagnosis and it was a great help. Hope you get home safely and the pneumonia clears up all the best magarnett


----------



## Magarnett (Jan 24, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I asked the Doctor about cost for inhalers I used to be on combined one called Symbicort that I could use as a preventer and if I had an attack, when the dail said I had about 25-30 doses left it would go in my bag to carry around. The Local authority then decided people should be put on a cheaper one called Flutiform, but that could not be used with an attack so it meant I then needed to be prescribed Ventolin, so I am now prescribed an inhaler that is likely to expire before I use. Even factoring I was having to be prescribed 2 inhalers and having to maybe grow one away before using it all it was still cheaper to prescribe the 2 than the one.


So much waster in the NHS I am chronically asthmatic now progressed to COPD have copius amounts of drugs one called 
Spireva necessitates a special device to administer drug I am prescribed a new one every prescription must have at least 40 working devices should only supply as needed magarnett


----------



## grovesy (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 25, 2017)

Magarnett said:


> I was diagnosed 2 months ago metformin and weight reduction advised no moniter prescribed so still in the dark have just cut out all sugar
> told I could eat fruit and 1 mullerlite youghurt that's it .Don't know why I have diabetes never had a sweet tooth but did have the thirst and other symptoms peculiar to women. Feel really sorry for you my son travels for work to China and the pollution there necessitated him obtaining a ventolin spray and he still has a cough. General reaction to my news dismissive am sick of being told oh my wife brother mother sister has it.Read up about possible complications and eventually found another sufferer who said he was scared too when he got the diagnosis and it was a great help. Hope you get home safely and the pneumonia clears up all the best magarnett


Thanks. Don't feel too sorry for me; I love China. The pollution is a major problem but it's a great place. It's not clear from my earlier messages, but I actually live in Shanghai. I am travelling at the moment after Xmas in UK. Found myself in hospital away from everyone, that bit sucked. I'm in Laos now and I am testing all the time to see how food makes my BG levels go up or down. It's quite interesting and not always predictable. Buy yourself a monitor and look at how your levels are doing. I would say eating fruit could be a nightmare for you if you're not sure what they're doing to your BG levels. I'm quickly realising that taking control means doing everything yourself. The pneumonia is clearing up fine (I think) - I'm breathing easy and I know my BG levels are low enough for normal healing to happen. I feel like I'm at the beginning of a real journey here in more ways than one. It's not easy all the time, especially backpacking around SE Asia - I must be mad! I love my life, diabetic or not! Good luck with everything


----------

